# Green cories + crayfish = ?



## VincentK (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a small group of six green cories, 3 dwarf gouramis and a crayfish in a 20 gallon long, the crayfish stays in a little decoration mostly but has eaten one cory before, not sure if it was dead already or it attacked it, because i saw the cory swimming funny previously, but will the crayfish attack my cories? and it eats the food i leave for the cories like the algae wafers =(


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Crayfish will eat any fish they can catch. Since the cories stay on the ground, I would say he has a better chance at catching one.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

do not let them crayfish fool you...they are lightening fast when they want to be..very soon fish will be history..


----------

